# Onkyo 606 Alternatives?



## n8thegr8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been looking over old posts and noticed how popular the 605 was last year. However I'm not planning on buying a receiver for another few months, and I'm afraid with the new 606 that the 605's may be hard to come by.

The 606 is slighttlly out of my range at $450-500, the 350-400 range of the 605 is must more what I'm looking for. Any other possibilities in this price area that are worth considering?

I would be using it in conjunction with a playstation 3 (so I'd like it to be able to carry audio over hdmi and not use the optical out), and also have hdmi 1.3 / trueHD / all those goodies. Video upconverting on older DVD's would be handled by the PS3, so I don't think I would need that (unless it makes my Wii look substantially better..)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

There's a specific discussion comparing the 606 with a Yamaha 663 on AVS:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1007939

I went with the Yamaha reviewed here:
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/receivers/yamaha-rx-v663/

Nothing personal against Onkyo but I have had Yamaha in the past and the price was right - on sale at 6ave - not sure if I would buy it at $499.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great links, thanks.

Is it true that the PS3 does the dolby true hd decoding for you, in which case I wouldn't necessarily need a receiver that can handle it? I suppose it would future-proof my setup if I ever ditch the PS3 though...


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Correct. The PS3 does ALL audio decoding for next generation audio. All you need is a receiver with HDMI input. With the availability of sub-500$ receivers capable of decoding Dolby TrueHD and DTSMA, I would still recommend the Onkyo 605/6 or Yamaha 663.


----------

